# svuotare le cartelle tmp

## soigres

scusate la domanda idiota ma volevo sapere se è possibile svotare senza ripercussioni sul sistema la cartella /tmp perchè mi occupa 800Mb su un totale di 6GB... anche la cartella /var occupa quasi 800MB... inoltre quando faccio un sync il sistema stalla per alcuni minuti intorno al 50-51% e mi chiedevo se c'entra con la dimensione delle cartelle tmp

dimenticavo... per poter limitare la dimensione della cartella /tmp è necessario che sia montata in essa una partizione a parte e c'è un altro modo? e i fatto che sia limitata mi constringe a svuotarla a mano quando è piena?

grazie a tutti in anticipo!

----------

## .:chrome:.

il contenuto di /tmp puoi cancellarlo tranquillamente.

sotto /var fai attenzione: è più facile che sia /var/log ad occupare tutto quello spazio. per /var/tmp vale lo stesso di /tmp, però in quel caso è meglio che lo fai da una shell di root in terminale, con X e tutte le sessioni chiuse.

se vuoi fare una cosa elegante puoi usare tmpwatch, che esiste proprio per quello

----------

## soigres

girando qua e là ho visto che è possibile montare le tmp in ram con tmpfs... non male direi! in questo modo credo non si creino più nemmeno questi problemi dato che verrà svuotata ad ogni reboot!!!

----------

## Luca89

 *soigres wrote:*   

> girando qua e là ho visto che è possibile montare le tmp in ram con tmpfs... non male direi! in questo modo credo non si creino più nemmeno questi problemi dato che verrà svuotata ad ogni reboot!!!

 

Io li monto sempre i ram sia /tmp che /var/tmp, molto comodo, anche se dipende dall'uso che ne fai del pc, potresti trovare dei problemi. Per quanto riguarda il sync non c'entra nulla la cartella /tmp in sovrappeso, è un bug di portage, si risolve con cdb o con il portage in testing, ne abbiamo parlato milioni di volte.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *soigres wrote:*   girando qua e là ho visto che è possibile montare le tmp in ram con tmpfs... non male direi! in questo modo credo non si creino più nemmeno questi problemi dato che verrà svuotata ad ogni reboot!!! 
> 
> Io li monto sempre i ram sia /tmp che /var/tmp, molto comodo, anche se dipende dall'uso che ne fai del pc, potresti trovare dei problemi. Per quanto riguarda il sync non c'entra nulla la cartella /tmp in sovrappeso, è un bug di portage, si risolve con cdb o con il portage in testing, ne abbiamo parlato milioni di volte.

 

non è una grande idea: almeno per /var/tmp: se guardi la specifica  FileSystem Hierarhcy Standard vedi che /var/tmp sono dati temporanei che devono essere preservati attraverso sessioni distinte.

montare sempre indiscriminatamente in tmpfs potrebbe darti dei problemi per questo. c'è poi il fatto che tmpfs non permette gli stessi privilegi di accesso dei normali file systems su disco, inoltre /dev/shm ha una dimensione fissa pari a metà della RAM installata. se provi a scaricare una ISO esaurisci lo spazio (a meno che tu non abbia 2 GB di RAM)

----------

## Luca89

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> non è una grande idea: almeno per /var/tmp: se guardi la specifica  FileSystem Hierarhcy Standard vedi che /var/tmp sono dati temporanei che devono essere preservati attraverso sessioni distinte.
> 
> montare sempre indiscriminatamente in tmpfs potrebbe darti dei problemi per questo. c'è poi il fatto che tmpfs non permette gli stessi privilegi di accesso dei normali file systems su disco, inoltre /dev/shm ha una dimensione fissa pari a metà della RAM installata. se provi a scaricare una ISO esaurisci lo spazio (a meno che tu non abbia 2 GB di RAM)

 

Per quanto riguarda /var/tmp sapevo che non era il massimo, ma per ora mi ha sempre funzionato, ho 512Mb di ram e 1Gb di swap e ovviamente compilo pure in RAM. /dev/shm occupa metà della ram però tmpfs non la tiene tutta occupata se non serve e ho notato che /dev/shm è sempre vuoto:

```
shm                   236M     0  236M   0% /dev/shm
```

Non so bene a cosa serve, sull'fstab ho letto che era fondamentale per le glibc e lo tengo, solo che essendo sempre vuoto sfrutto la ram per altre cose. Del resto /tmp da me occupa molto poco:

```
/tmp                  236M   20K  236M   1% /tmp
```

Sul fatto di scaricare iso, io non le metto mai in /tmp o /var/tmp, quindi non avrei questi problemi, o ti riferisci a qualche altra cosa?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Sul fatto di scaricare iso, io non le metto mai in /tmp o /var/tmp, quindi non avrei questi problemi, o ti riferisci a qualche altra cosa?

 

ma teoricamente è lì che dovrebbero andare i dati, finché il download non è completo  :Smile: 

----------

## Luca89

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   Sul fatto di scaricare iso, io non le metto mai in /tmp o /var/tmp, quindi non avrei questi problemi, o ti riferisci a qualche altra cosa? 
> 
> ma teoricamente è lì che dovrebbero andare i dati, finché il download non è completo 

 

Per scaricare iso utilizzo bittorrent, azureus, wget o firefox, mai avuto problemi. Alcuni problemi li avevo quando aprivo file compressi (tipo rar o zip) di grandi dimensioni con qualcosa tipo file-roller o il corrispettivo in kde che ora non ricordo. Ma questa situazione mi capita di rado.

----------

## Cazzantonio

quoto luca89

Uso da tanto /tmp in ram e va tutto liscio... i pochi programmi che usano /tmp come directory temporanea possono essere conigurati per un'altra directory (per esempio k3b)

/var/tmp non l'ho mai montata in ram per le stesse obiezioni suscitate da k.gothmog però effettivamente /var/tmp non contiene praticamente nulla... contiene solo kdecache-utente e io non uso kde   :Smile: 

Sarei curioso di provare a montarla in ram visto che eliminerei una partizione dall'fstab... (una partizione del cazzo da appena 50 mega quindi...)

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Uso da tanto /tmp in ram e va tutto liscio... i pochi programmi che usano /tmp come directory temporanea possono essere conigurati per un'altra directory (per esempio k3b)

 

eh vabbè, ma allora il problema non è più di /tmp, ma dell'altra directory  :Wink: 

----------

## kireime

 *Quote:*   

> otto /var fai attenzione: è più facile che sia /var/log ad occupare tutto quello spazio

 Quindi in pratica non si corre rischi a cancellare /var/log ??

----------

## Luca89

 *kireime wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   otto /var fai attenzione: è più facile che sia /var/log ad occupare tutto quello spazio Quindi in pratica non si corre rischi a cancellare /var/log ??

 

Dipende dal tipo di log che ci sono dentro, dacci un'occhiata e cancella solo quelli che ti sembrano inutili e non più necessari.

----------

## kireime

Ma comunque poi i vari file vengono ricretati di nuovo? cancellare dmesg, messages, ecc non causa nessun problema?

----------

## Luca89

 *kireime wrote:*   

> Ma comunque poi i vari file vengono ricretati di nuovo? cancellare dmesg, messages, ecc non causa nessun problema?

 

Solitamente vengono ricreati di nuovo e non ci dovrebbero essere problemi, magari dagli prima una lettura e guarda se ci sono dei problemi. Se non c'è nulla eliminali, e magari dai un'occhiata a logrotate.

----------

## kireime

ok grazie, a parte qualche file che ho dovuto ricreare a mano, per il resto è andato tutto bene

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *kireime wrote:*   

> ok grazie, a parte qualche file che ho dovuto ricreare a mano, per il resto è andato tutto bene

 

i log non dovresti mai cancellarli!!!

prova ad utilizzare logrotate. puoi configurarlo per comprimere i files quando superano una certa dimensione

----------

## kireime

 *soigres wrote:*   

> inoltre quando faccio un sync il sistema stalla per alcuni minuti intorno al 50-51% e mi chiedevo se c'entra con la dimensione delle cartelle tmp

 Non credo dipenda da questo perchè a me continua a farlo anche dopo aver ripulito tutte le directory tmp, che può essere allora?

----------

## soigres

ho provato a montare tmpfs in /var/tmp/portage e ho lanciato un update di world (oggi per esempio c'è l'aggiornamento di gcc che è un bel 27MB) e la differenza si sente... solo che mi da errore perchè ho solo 512 di ram e quindi tmpfs mi viene circa 256... gcc richiede circa 500 per essere compilato e non avendo io nemmeno la partizione di swap mi da errore... peccato!

----------

## bender86

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> i log non dovresti mai cancellarli!!!
> 
> prova ad utilizzare logrotate. puoi configurarlo per comprimere i files quando superano una certa dimensione

 

Vero, un po' di tempo fa avevo letto (credo nella doc di LFS) che alcuni servizi si lamentano se il loro file di log non esiste. Piuttosto, se davvero diventano troppo grossi, svuotali:

```
> file_da_svuotare

# oppure

cat /dev/null > file_da_svuotare
```

oppure segui il consiglio di k.gothmog.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *soigres wrote:*   

> inoltre quando faccio un sync il sistema stalla per alcuni minuti intorno al 50-51% e mi chiedevo se c'entra con la dimensione delle cartelle tmp

 

non dipende da quello, ma dal tipo di gestione dei metadata da aprte di portage. nelle prossime versioni questo problema scomparirà

----------

## Kernel78

Personalmente ritengo l'idea di cancellare i log abbastanza strana (cerco di usare termini politicamente corretti).

Se mi servono delle informazioni configuro il logger affinchè vengano memorizzate nei file che preferisco, se non mi servono configuro il logger affinchè non vengano memorizzate.

Se mi servono molte informazioni ma per brevi periodi di tempo e/o voglio tenere sotto controllo anche la dimensione dei log posso usare logrotate o altro sw simile.

In ogni caso se si arriva a cancellarli significa che il sistema non è correttamente configurato.

----------

## kireime

```
Personalmente ritengo l'idea di cancellare i log abbastanza strana (cerco di usare termini politicamente corretti).
```

Hai ragione e, parafrasando, sarà pure una cazzata, ma ero solo curioso di vedere se la cosa era possibile e avendomi detto che non si sarebbero corsi rischi, ho recuperato anche un pò di spazio.

----------

## Kernel78

 *kireime wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Personalmente ritengo l'idea di cancellare i log abbastanza strana (cerco di usare termini politicamente corretti).
> ```
> ...

 

Non vorrei dare l'impressione del saccente ma mi chiedo come hai configurato il logger per fargli riempire così tanto spazio  :Confused:  Ti consiglierei cmq di rivedere la tua configurazione altrimenti ogni tot ti ritroverai a dover cancellare i log per liberare spazio.

----------

## !equilibrium

rammento a tutti che in /etc/conf.d/bootmisc c'Ã¨ l'opzione WIPE_TMP per effettuare una pulizia totale della dir /tmp in fase di boot

----------

## Kernel78

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> rammento a tutti che in /etc/conf.d/bootmisc c'Ã¨ l'opzione WIPE_TMP per effettuare una pulizia totale della dir /tmp in fase di boot

 

Io preferisco usare tmpwatch visto che ho uptime almeno di un mese e i riavvi sarebbero troppo rari.

----------

## kireime

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Non vorrei dare l'impressione del saccente ma mi chiedo come hai configurato il logger per fargli riempire così tanto spazio  Ti consiglierei cmq di rivedere la tua configurazione altrimenti ogni tot ti ritroverai a dover cancellare i log per liberare spazio.

 Mi dici come faccio a configurare il logger, io se non si è capito, non sono prorpio un utente avanzato e qualche volta stento anche ad interpretarli i log, ma cominciarci a capire qualcosa mi rimarrebbe utile per il futuro   :Wink: 

----------

## soigres

 *kireime wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Non vorrei dare l'impressione del saccente ma mi chiedo come hai configurato il logger per fargli riempire così tanto spazio  Ti consiglierei cmq di rivedere la tua configurazione altrimenti ogni tot ti ritroverai a dover cancellare i log per liberare spazio. Mi dici come faccio a configurare il logger, io se non si è capito, non sono prorpio un utente avanzato e qualche volta stento anche ad interpretarli i log, ma cominciarci a capire qualcosa mi rimarrebbe utile per il futuro  

 io, a dispetto dei miei numerosi messaggi postati, credo di averne guardati un paio in tutta la mia vita  :Laughing:  niubbo forever!!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *kireime wrote:*   

> Mi dici come faccio a configurare il logger, io se non si è capito, non sono prorpio un utente avanzato e qualche volta stento anche ad interpretarli i log, ma cominciarci a capire qualcosa mi rimarrebbe utile per il futuro  

 

dovresti iniziare a dire che logger usi

----------

